# I&#039;m hunting Warren County &amp; St. Charles county.



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

If this weather continues the way it's going... I think we're gonna be in the mix in another 10-14 days

Good luck everyone!


----------



## thrill (Apr 16, 2013)

Someone found 2 on the 12th, not sure which part of the state. There was a picture on Facebook (Missouri Morel Hunting) with a Home Depot dated receipt next to them.


----------



## jeffschre (May 30, 2013)

I saw that post, the Home Depot receipt says Brentwood, MO...suburb of St. Louis, and is in St. Louis County


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah im keeping tabs on the facebook page and they're popping up everywhere.. just a few here and there. the real deal hasnt kicked off yet but it's gonna be here soon!


----------

